# "Best of" packages coming October 6



## Koz

Sirius XM gave out some info at an investors conference today.

http://www.orbitcast.com/archives/best-of-siriusxm-upgrade-to-launch-octobe-6th.html



> At the Merrill Lynch Media Conference today, Mel Karmazin CEO of Sirius XM Radio Inc., will unveil that the "Best of" Sirius and XM packages will be launched on October 6th, according to the slides released prior to the event.


Click the link to see what which programming will cross over.


----------



## Lee L

OK, I am really afraid we are doomed to horrible sound quality. No way they can add all teh NFL channels to XM or all the college football channels to Sirius plus all this other stuff without a drastic change in either the number of other channels or tons more compression. Even with the non-music channels 20 -25 of them take us some space.


----------



## reddice

Howard Stern will be the first to be blocked just like Opie and Anthony is.

I am afraid we will lose some good music channels for more useless talk and sports channels.


----------



## Michael P

Insted of this "best of" package, how about a single satellite radio capable of picking up both services (all the channels)? I don't like the idea of a "best of" versus getting them all. It's a waste of bandwidth to duplicate channels on both systems. OTOH with all those single service tuners out there I can see why Mel wanted this "best of" service. I can't see them mirroring the entile MLB or NFL package on the opposite system.


----------



## DCSholtis

CRAP!!! This means I have to buy a NEW receiver in order to get these Best Of Packages?!!


----------



## Steve Mehs

Wow, incredibly disappointing. Martha, Oprah, PGA, Playboy Radio, those are the Best that each service has to offer? After 5 years with XM and 4 years with Sirius, I can come up with a much better package then that.


----------



## makaiguy

DCSholtis said:


> CRAP!!! This means I have to buy a NEW receiver in order to get these Best Of Packages?!!


Assuming you already have one or the other system, you already get the channels chosen as "best of" for YOUR system. Your system will make "Best of [the OTHER system]" available to you, if you choose to purchase it, on your current receiver.


----------



## max1

Wow, incredibly disappointing. Martha, Oprah, PGA, Playboy Radio, those are the Best that each service has to offer Steve I agree this is not a good deal. I was hoping Sirius would be able to get the MLB package. I am now thinking I may not renew my subscription in the car now that I can pick up a few more stations. Plus for the home I got a Sony HD radio and it works great and we have a local ESPN radio that picks up Cubs games- so I think I am done with Sirius. Plus on I tunes i get more stations to listen too on the pc. Max.


----------



## sum_random_dork

Wow, what did you guys want? Most of the stations on XM and Sirrus were pretty much the same so doing a "best of" would be the stations that were truly different. I for one being an XM sub since the first year they came out am very happy to see the NFL added. I would guess that a lot of the satellite subs are sports fans. I would also guess by next year you will see MLB on Sirrus. If you read the article these changes won't take place until October AFTER MLB is over....Plus with just having added Maddog radio I think you'll see a lot more changes coming. Tony Bruno even mentioned this week things could be happening with him and Satellite radio, I for one am excited to be able to get NFL, NBA, and a few other channels added to my radio.


----------



## DCSholtis

makaiguy said:


> Assuming you already have one or the other system, you already get the channels chosen as "best of" for YOUR system. Your system will make "Best of [the OTHER system]" available to you, if you choose to purchase it, on your current receiver.


Phew. I had interpreted that as meaning I would have had to buy another receiver.  I'm an XM sub with a XM2Go receiver in my bedroom, so I'm all set to go with these packages I guess when available. Thanks. Howard, NFL, Playboy Radio it's all good.


----------



## harsh

There sure isn't much in that deal for Sirius subscribers.


----------



## pez2002

DCSholtis said:


> Phew. I had interpreted that as meaning I would have had to buy another receiver.  I'm an XM sub with a XM2Go receiver in my bedroom, so I'm all set to go with these packages I guess when available. Thanks. Howard, NFL, Playboy Radio it's all good.


wait i dont want martha radio can i just get howard100-101 ?


----------



## Jeremy W

pez2002 said:


> wait i dont want martha radio can i just get howard100-101 ?


Nope.


----------



## Lee L

sum_random_dork said:


> Wow, what did you guys want? Most of the stations on XM and Sirrus were pretty much the same so doing a "best of" would be the stations that were truly different. I for one being an XM sub since the first year they came out am very happy to see the NFL added. I would guess that a lot of the satellite subs are sports fans. I would also guess by next year you will see MLB on Sirrus. If you read the article these changes won't take place until October AFTER MLB is over....Plus with just having added Maddog radio I think you'll see a lot more changes coming. Tony Bruno even mentioned this week things could be happening with him and Satellite radio, I for one am excited to be able to get NFL, NBA, and a few other channels added to my radio.


Well first, certain stations might be similar, but they are far from the same.

AS far as what people wanted, I honestly beleive that most people thought that something magic would happen and suddenly, all the good stations they liked from the other service would be available to them with the current radios and with no loss from the current lineup. Of course, each person has their own ideas about what is good and there is no room on the satellites for even 10 more stations without dumping existing programming so the whole thing was doomed from the start.


----------



## cartrivision

reddice said:


> Howard Stern will be the first to be blocked just like Opie and Anthony is.
> 
> I am afraid we will lose some good music channels for more useless talk and sports channels.


I really doubt that the Stern channel will ever be temporarily taken off the air to use the bandwidth for game broadcasts like other channels sometimes are. It would make no sense to do that with the most listened to channel on satellite radio. For obvious reasons, they do that with the lesser listened to channels.


----------



## Steve Mehs

sum_random_dork said:


> Wow, what did you guys want? Most of the stations on XM and Sirrus were pretty much the same so doing a "best of" would be the stations that were truly different. I for one being an XM sub since the first year they came out am very happy to see the NFL added. I would guess that a lot of the satellite subs are sports fans. I would also guess by next year you will see MLB on Sirrus. If you read the article these changes won't take place until October AFTER MLB is over....Plus with just having added Maddog radio I think you'll see a lot more changes coming. Tony Bruno even mentioned this week things could be happening with him and Satellite radio, I for one am excited to be able to get NFL, NBA, and a few other channels added to my radio.


In the premerger propaganda put together by Melvin and co to try to woo the FCC they stated there'd be 11 best of channels simulcast on the other service. Here's the 11 channels I would have chosen, a combo of the big names, flagship programming, the sports coverage and the truly unique music offerings. No complete sports play by play packages, only each sports respective dedicated talk channel. Sports play by play uses up too much bandwidth, put a few featured games on NFL Radio or NHL Home Ice and then use that as a marketing tool to up sell people to full subsctiptions.

And FYI, most stations on XM and Sirius are not the same, the only stations they have in common are the TV simulcasts, ESPN Radio, E! Radio, C-SPAN Radio, and Radio Disney. The music stations are in absolutely no way the same, some may be similar, but for example, Octane on Sirius is not the same as Squizz on XM, on paper it is according to the bean counters, but to those that actually listen, it's different. There is not one music channel on XM that's 'pretty much the same' as one ons Sirius and visa versa.

Best of XM:
The Virus
MLB Home Plate
NHL Home Ice
Fine Tuning
Enlighten
X Country
The Village
Deep Tracks
Cinemagic
Beyond Jazz
XM Kids

Best of Sirius:
Howard 100
Howard 101
NFL Radio
NBA Radio
NASCAR Radio
BBC Radio 1
Met Opera Radio
Faction
Outlaw Country
Radio Margaritaville
Underground Garage

Not that I really care, as I plan on keeping all of my subscriptions fully active until programming changes are made that I do not like, but if I fear Melvin is simply going after the big names, not what really should be showcased. And now with Melvin as king I see no end in sight to the BS one artist payola channel garbage that has been plaguing Sirius for years, and XM recently.


----------



## DCSholtis

pez2002 said:


> wait i dont want martha radio can i just get howard100-101 ?


Don't want Martha either. I'll be requesting a block on that channel. :lol:


----------



## Dolly

The "Best of" doesn't sound all that great to me  So I'll skip that. And since there are really only 2 stations that I listen to in my car on XM (I go back and forth between those two stations), if those stations go so do I :wave:


----------



## Ken S

max1 said:


> Wow, incredibly disappointing. Martha, Oprah, PGA, Playboy Radio, those are the Best that each service has to offer Steve I agree this is not a good deal. I was hoping Sirius would be able to get the MLB package. I am now thinking I may not renew my subscription in the car now that I can pick up a few more stations. Plus for the home I got a Sony HD radio and it works great and we have a local ESPN radio that picks up Cubs games- so I think I am done with Sirius. Plus on I tunes i get more stations to listen too on the pc. Max.


max1,
I think they are skipping MLB because it won't start until Oct 6 (after the season). I do wish they did add their MLB talk channel to the list though.


----------



## scr

Give me the A La cart and I'll pick my best of stations.

Hopefully that will be soon. I thought that they were coming out with a new radio around 10/6 for the a la carte but I may be wrong,


----------



## Ken S

scr said:


> Give me the A La cart and I'll pick my best of stations.
> 
> Hopefully that will be soon. I thought that they were coming out with a new radio around 10/6 for the a la carte but I may be wrong,


New radios that get both networks are expected early 1st quarter 2009. They were really pushing for Christmas, but unlikely they'll make it.


----------



## thestaton

that's a joke. there is no way I'm doing anything with my life time sirius subscription.


----------



## scr

Ken S said:


> New radios that get both networks are expected early 1st quarter 2009. They were really pushing for Christmas, but unlikely they'll make it.


Not the news I wanted to hear.

Guess this includes the A La Cart radios too.

Ah well, what's a few more months.

Thanks Ken....
s.


----------



## syphix

scr said:


> Not the news I wanted to hear.
> 
> Guess this includes the A La Cart radios too.
> 
> Ah well, what's a few more months.
> 
> Thanks Ken....
> s.


No, a la carte radios ARE due out Oct. 6th. 
The SIRIUS Starmate 5 is one that has been announced.
http://www.orbitcast.com/archives/sirius-starmate-5-to-be-released-october-6th.html









Some are suspecting that the XMp3 (below), also due out Oct. 6th, is another "a la carte" radio (but for XM's service, obviously).









These "a la carte" radios, though, are NOT "dual band" radios. You'll only get to pick channels from one service. It's expected, however, that "dual band" radios (due out early 2009) WILL be "a la carte" radios, too, hopefully allowing for picking and choosing from EITHER service...but, then, only SIRIUS XM knows...

Also, first signs of "Best of SIRIUS" showing up on XM receivers...well, at least one...Kudos to marker101 (@ XMFan.com) for spotting them first!
http://www.xmfan.com/viewtopic.php?t=95253





































Channel numbers are most likely temporary...after all, NASCAR radio in the R&B category?? No way...

livingfruitvirus posted the channels he found with logos. I have only seen 105 (NFL), and have no doubt in my mind that these channels #'s are for testing purposes only...
http://www.xmfan.com/viewtopic.php?t=95253


> 63 - NASCAR Radio
> 86 - Sports Play-by-Play
> 99 - Playboy Radio
> 103 - Howard 100
> 104 - Sports Play-by-Play
> 105 - NFL Radio
> 106 - Sports Play-by-Play
> 107 - Sports Play-by-Play
> 108 - Sports Play-by-Play
> 
> Can't locate Martha or Howard 101.


----------



## scr

I think I will give it some time to settle out. The XMp3 looks very interesting.

Sure wish sirius/XM would let the consumer know what's going on and when.

Thanks for the info syphix...
s.


----------



## harsh

scr said:


> Sure wish sirius/XM would let the consumer know what's going on and when.


Did you read the article linked to in post #1?


----------



## syphix

Programming changes on XM in preparation for "Best of SIRIUS":


> Beginning September 30th, the following channels will relocate on the XM dial: The Joint (XM 101) moves to XM 95, Air Musique (XM 100) moves to XM 96, and Sur La Route (XM 102) moves to XM 97.
> 
> Additionally, Starbucks XM Cafe (XM 45) reverts back to XM Cafe (XM 45).


Looks like Howard 100 _will_ be on XM 100...

source: XM Signal newsletter


----------



## syphix

Maybe a _preview_ starts tomorrow??

From XM 100's program list (even though the channel hasn't changed to Howard 100 yet...):
http://xmradio.com/onxm/channelpage.xmc?ch=100


> The Howard Stern Show
> 6:00 AM - 10:00 AM
> 
> The King of All Media holds court with Robin, Artie, Fred and Gary as well as a host of outrageous Wack Packers, strippers and porn stars. Add to that A-list celebrity guests like Chris Rock and Tobey Maguire - and you've got the show at its all-time best. Hear Howard like he's never been heard before - uncensored and re-aired throughout the day.


MORE interesting, though, is the date that program starts, according to the XM Program Guide for that channel (and channel 101): *Sept. 30th*.....TOMORROW??
http://xmradio.com/onxm/channelguide.xmc?ch=100

AND: www.xmradio.com/howard forwards to http://xmro.xmradio.com/xstream/api/show_trial_form.jsp?trialPromoCode=HOWARD14 , for a 14 day trial on XM Radio Online, promo code HOWARD14. Interesting...


----------



## syphix

At the request of the SIRIUS XM, Ryan has removed a story on Orbitcast about Howard Stern programming appearing on XM's website. And just like that, the info is no longer even available on XM's website.

Hmmm.....


----------



## DCSholtis

I bet SIRIUS XM wanted to keep that under wraps until next week or something. Still I'm hoping I'll be able to get Howard and the rest.


----------



## reddice

If the Best of Sirius channels are in the 100's what are the temporary Christmas channels going to go this year.


----------



## Jeremy W

reddice said:


> If the Best of Sirius channels are in the 100's what are the temporary Christmas channels going to go this year.


I'm sure they'll find a new spot.


----------



## DCSholtis

Went and added the Best of Sirius to my subscription. Had to reup for at least a year to do it but they deducted the time I had left on my old subscription and credited me for it so it wasn't so bad. Problem was after I did the order on the phone their system went down before they could authorize the channels on my radio so I had to call them for a rehit of services and they explained to me about their system/puter problems.


----------



## DirectNJ

OK Folks,

These "Best Of" packages to merge the unique programming of the 2 services are only the beginning of the programming changes...

For example, the new "Mad Dog" channel that's supposed to launch in October will replace both XMSN on channel 144 and Sirius Sports Central at 123....Expect this trend to conmtinue with the other talk formatted channels as air personalities' contracts run out...

No doubt, the next step will be to combine the music channels. Let's take the Top 40 (or CHR channels) for this example. There's no way a "merged" company is going to run Sirius Hits One, XM 20 on 20 & the XM Hitlist... One "Hits" brand will be chosen (or a new one developed) and it will appear on both services...

Expect the same decision-making process to continue with every different genre of music until all of those channels are the same....(Less Duplicated formats = less staff expenses)... 

Not sure how long it will take, but this is the way it's gonna end up...


----------



## syphix

DirectNJ said:


> OK Folks,
> 
> These "Best Of" packages to merge the unique programming of the 2 services are only the beginning of the programming changes...
> 
> For example, the new "Mad Dog" channel that's supposed to launch in October will replace both XMSN on channel 144 and Sirius Sports Central at 123....Expect this trend to conmtinue with the other talk formatted channels as air personalities' contracts run out...
> 
> No doubt, the next step will be to combine the music channels. Let's take the Top 40 (or CHR channels) for this example. There's no way a "merged" company is going to run Sirius Hits One, XM 20 on 20 & the XM Hitlist... One "Hits" brand will be chosen (or a new one developed) and it will appear on both services...
> 
> Expect the same decision-making process to continue with every different genre of music until all of those channels are the same....(Less Duplicated formats = less staff expenses)...
> 
> Not sure how long it will take, but this is the way it's gonna end up...


That's all been expected since the merger was announced. I'm hoping it really is the "best of both worlds", but I know they're going to upset MANY subscribers on both services when the music channels start merging.

DCScholtis: I was able to subscribe on the month-to-month plan. The CSR tried to get my to subscribe to 1-3 years, but I declined and he got me on the month-to-month. I disconnected my SIRIUS moments later.


----------



## Dolly

My main interest is what are the plans about the music stations? And I don't guess anyone except Sirius XM knows that for now.


----------



## joebbaseball

Ken S said:


> max1,
> I think they are skipping MLB because it won't start until Oct 6 (after the season). I do wish they did add their MLB talk channel to the list though.


A csr told me today that there were contractual issues holding up the deal. I said maybe I should get xm then and get the sirius extra package if this wasn't fixed for the spring. He said he couldn't say for sure this would be resolved by the spring. I thought there was some issue, and tend to think this guy is correct when there hasn't been any of the MLB games on espnradio on sirius. That channel, 4 years ago before xm and mlb signed used to carry mlb games on sirius. You would think with the merger they would go back to that. 
Joe


----------



## DCSholtis

syphix said:


> That's all been expected since the merger was announced. I'm hoping it really is the "best of both worlds", but I know they're going to upset MANY subscribers on both services when the music channels start merging.
> 
> DCScholtis: I was able to subscribe on the month-to-month plan. The CSR tried to get my to subscribe to 1-3 years, but I declined and he got me on the month-to-month. I disconnected my SIRIUS moments later.


Ah well. With the credit they gave me it was only around $100 bucks for the year to renew. I'm cool with it.


----------



## scr

harsh said:


> Did you read the article linked to in post #1?


Yes, I did.

See post #24 regarding A La Cart radios and the ability to select stations from both XM and Sirius.

I don't know if it will be possible to select from both services with the new radios coming 10/6 or if A La Cart allows the selection from both services at all. This is the information I seek.

s.


----------



## Lee L

Well, if they kill all the talent on XM144 and instead go with lots of Mad Dog crap, I guess I will have to consider dropping. I listen to TJ Rives every morning, Claire B often on teh way home (though I alternate between BPM 81 if I am driving between 5 and 6) plus I listen to Power shift and the Dale Jr show when I can and really really hate Mad Dog.

Hopefully they can move the NASCAR stuff over to the NASCAR channel.

I guess I am open to things if they keep some people and channels I like, but I really wish they would announce some plans. This and the lack of any add on built in for any new cars might make me kill Sat radio alltogether as I am not about to but a radio on my dash to get channels I really only barely like when I have stuff I love now and it is fully integrated.


----------



## paulman182

If my daughter didn't have a receiver on my account, I'd probably be gone already.

If this is the "Best" of Sirius, the future is indeed bleak.


----------



## dwilliam_houston

I am actually really happy with the new Best of Sirius. Adding the NFL Football station and football games, as well as NHL and NASCAR gives me all except for the Premier League Soccer. They could cut Playboy and Howard Stern and add the Soccer and I would be a happy camper. 

I do think that the XM users got the better end of the deal, I really dont see that much that Sirius users need to be excited about that is added to their system. I think this will definately sway people to get XM Radio this XMas and add the Best of Sirius package. Im actually suprised they havent done their annual promotions with the Football season started.


----------



## tonyd79

dwilliam_houston said:


> I do think that the XM users got the better end of the deal, I really dont see that much that Sirius users need to be excited about that is added to their system. I think this will definately sway people to get XM Radio this XMas and add the Best of Sirius package. Im actually suprised they havent done their annual promotions with the Football season started.


Depends on what you like. Sirius customers are going to get NBA games and XM's college sports (which slowly over the years have drifted more and more onto XM and off Sirius).

As for baseball, who knows? They may not have announced anything because the season is pretty much over (playoffs and World Series only now). They may reach an agreeement by spring.

I turned Best of Sirius on for my mobile radios (car and SkiFi) so I can get NFL and more college sports.


----------



## tonyd79

scr said:


> Yes, I did.
> 
> See post #24 regarding A La Cart radios and the ability to select stations from both XM and Sirius.
> 
> I don't know if it will be possible to select from both services with the new radios coming 10/6 or if A La Cart allows the selection from both services at all. This is the information I seek.
> 
> s.


No, the a la carte radios are service specific. The dual radios are not due until later (forgot when). They will also be a la carte, I believe.


----------



## dwilliam_houston

BTW, I just noticed after logging into the XM Online Radio that all the Best of Sirius are now showing up too. Good job XM/Sirius!!!!!


----------



## cforrest

Does anyone know if the NBA was moved to XM? On the sirius website, NBA seems to be XM now, which sucks, cause I will have to pay for the best of XM on my Sirius receiver. http://www.sirius.com/nba


----------



## 1kyardstare

I tried to add best of yesterday 30Sept and followed steps in the Sirius website but it would give an easy way to execute on-line. Called CSR and CSR said that best of was not available to be added yet I would have to wait until 10/6. 

Sounds like they are having some trouble with the roll out. According to CSR can't sign up for it yet and they are unsure if the best of will launch next week.

Interesting. Has anyone been able to add best of yet?

Matt


----------



## krock918316

I reactivated my factory Ford radio with Sirius Everything with Best of XM. Took about 10 minutes. No problems at all. Now I can listen to O&A without that jumble of wires all over my dash.


----------



## DCSholtis

1kyardstare said:


> I tried to add best of yesterday 30Sept and followed steps in the Sirius website but it would give an easy way to execute on-line. Called CSR and CSR said that best of was not available to be added yet I would have to wait until 10/6.
> 
> Sounds like they are having some trouble with the roll out. According to CSR can't sign up for it yet and they are unsure if the best of will launch next week.
> 
> Interesting. Has anyone been able to add best of yet?
> 
> Matt


Yes I added best of Sirius to my XM service yesterday and they were having massive problems I was told. In fact I had to call back a few hours later when the channels still had not shown up on my receiver and the CSR told me they had been so overwhelmed that shortly after my call their computer systems crashed so my first CSR was not able to complete my order and I needed a reboot of services. Within 20 minutes after that 2nd call it was alright.


----------



## aaronbud

cforrest said:


> Does anyone know if the NBA was moved to XM? On the sirius website, NBA seems to be XM now, which sucks, cause I will have to pay for the best of XM on my Sirius receiver. http://www.sirius.com/nba


I saw that too. Looks like they are trying to find a way to make us pay more for NBA, what a joke. XM website makes no mention of NBA that I can find. Fork up $2 more a month (family friendly w/best of XM) to keep NBA which was included before? No mention at all of MLB? This sucks! The only thing I want from XM is MLB, and to KEEP what I had before...... which included NBA! UGH!


----------



## 1kyardstare

Added it this morning. It seems like it went through OK. I will check my Sportster 5 later when I get back to my car. 

As far as MLB not being available - I believe all playoff games will be on ESPN Radio. So I guess the point is moot until next season...


----------



## Lee L

I wonder what kind of multi-radio discount they will give? I can;t seem to find that anywhere.


----------



## mitchelljd

I just logged into Sirius.com and see what they are promoting to Sirius customers. I also saw online that my radio cannot receive the "BEST OF XM" package. My Lexus 400h has an after market add on integrated to the stereo/nav. Sadly just Sirius on it. oh well
_________________________________

Now for the first time, you can add XM channels to your SIRIUS subscription. Add "The Best of XM" on SIRIUS and get Oprah & Friends, Opie & Anthony, NHL and NBA games, the 24/7 NHL Home Ice Channel, The PGA TOUR Network, college sports, and XM Public Radio. The Best Radio on Radio™ just got better.

Oprah & Friends
Oprah & Friendslisten Channel 195 
Oprah Winfrey, Gayle King, Dr. Oz and more help you live your best life on Oprah & Friends.

NBA
NBA Channels 211-220 
Hear regular season NBA Games, the Playoffs and the Finals.

NHL
NHL Home Ice Channel 208 
NHL Home Ice, the world's first hockey channel, delivers a high energy mix of information and entertainment. The on-ice leader for fans across North America with up-to-the-second news and analysis.

PGA
PGA Tour Network Channel 209 
All PGA TOUR events, the British Open and more, including golf news, tournament scores, and player highlights.

College Sports
College Sports Channels 211-220 
Games from the top college conferences, including Pac-10, Big 10, Big 12, Big East and ACC.

XMPR
XMPR Channel 196 
Insightful, entertaining, and provocative Public Radio programming, including award-winning and exclusive shows from Bob Edwards.

the VIRUS
The VIRUSlisten Channel 197 
Beware ... this is radio like you've never heard it before. Irreverent, uncensored, so good you won't want to stop listening. Opie and Anthony in the morning and Ron and Fez in the afternoon. It's addictive, it's viral... it's The VIRUS.


----------



## bases1616

mitchelljd said:


> I just logged into Sirius.com and see what they are promoting to Sirius customers. I also saw online that my radio cannot receive the "BEST OF XM" package. My Lexus 400h has an after market add on integrated to the stereo/nav. Sadly just Sirius on it. oh well
> _________________________________
> 
> Now for the first time, you can add XM channels to your SIRIUS subscription. Add "The Best of XM" on SIRIUS and get Oprah & Friends, Opie & Anthony, NHL and NBA games, the 24/7 NHL Home Ice Channel, The PGA TOUR Network, college sports, and XM Public Radio. The Best Radio on Radio™ just got better.
> 
> Oprah & Friends
> Oprah & Friendslisten Channel 195
> Oprah Winfrey, Gayle King, Dr. Oz and more help you live your best life on Oprah & Friends.
> 
> NBA
> NBA Channels 211-220
> Hear regular season NBA Games, the Playoffs and the Finals.
> 
> NHL
> NHL Home Ice Channel 208
> NHL Home Ice, the world's first hockey channel, delivers a high energy mix of information and entertainment. The on-ice leader for fans across North America with up-to-the-second news and analysis.
> 
> PGA
> PGA Tour Network Channel 209
> All PGA TOUR events, the British Open and more, including golf news, tournament scores, and player highlights.
> 
> College Sports
> College Sports Channels 211-220
> Games from the top college conferences, including Pac-10, Big 10, Big 12, Big East and ACC.
> 
> XMPR
> XMPR Channel 196
> Insightful, entertaining, and provocative Public Radio programming, including award-winning and exclusive shows from Bob Edwards.
> 
> the VIRUS
> The VIRUSlisten Channel 197
> Beware ... this is radio like you've never heard it before. Irreverent, uncensored, so good you won't want to stop listening. Opie and Anthony in the morning and Ron and Fez in the afternoon. It's addictive, it's viral... it's The VIRUS.


I thought Sirius owned the rights to the NBA. Did XM take over the rights on the NBA this year?


----------



## aaronbud

Just got off the phone with a Sirius CSR, and yes, we will have to upgrade to best of xm if we want NBA games this year. I asked her who's idea that was, she replied "The FCC". She went on to say "it's only $4 more a month". Love it! Looks like those who warned us against the merger were correct, I hope this is the only case where we will have to pay more to keep what we had in the past...


----------



## aaronbud

She did confirm at least for the quarterly customer, if you upgrade, there is no commitment required, so that part's good....... I suppose you could upgrade for the NBA season, then step back down to just Sirius programming...


----------



## pez2002

aaronbud said:


> She did confirm at least for the quarterly customer, if you upgrade, there is no commitment required, so that part's good....... I suppose you could upgrade for the NBA season, then step back down to just Sirius programming...


thats what i did

i only added sirius channels for howard thats it

and mabye NFL radio now all i need is shade 45 please xm put that on ch 68


----------



## bases1616

aaronbud said:


> Just got off the phone with a Sirius CSR, and yes, we will have to upgrade to best of xm if we want NBA games this year. I asked her who's idea that was, she replied "The FCC". She went on to say "it's only $4 more a month". Love it! Looks like those who warned us against the merger were correct, I hope this is the only case where we will have to pay more to keep what we had in the past...


Looks like XM has the NBA rights this year.

http://xmradio.com/onxm/features/nba.xmc


----------



## turbo_oasis

Now all XM needs to do is re-order the channels, because it is getting confusing as heck now to find channels without driving with a channel guide in my face


----------



## Losana

I just recieved this email from Sirus/XM and it states that for $4 you get the extra best of. That could amount to $16.99 a month for Radio! I might sign up till my contact ends in April but after that I have to revisit this expense.:eek2: 

Dear SIRIUS XM Subscriber, Since the merger of XM and SIRIUS was initially announced, we've pledged that this union would bring our listeners more choices. We're pleased to inform you about the first of these improvements. Effective immediately, XM subscribers may elect to add The Best of SIRIUS programming package to their XM subscription. The Best of SIRIUS package includes:
Howard Stern - Hear the Revolution with 2 dedicated channels, 24/7
NFL - Hear Every Game, Every Week, Everywhere plus 24/7/365 news and in-depth analysis on SIRIUS NFL® Radio
Martha Stewart Living Radio - The first 24 hour radio channel dedicated to great living
NASCAR- 24/7 coverage of Every Race and Everything In Between plus nonstop news and talk with SIRIUS NASCAR® Radio
Playboy Radio - Sexy, smart and refined exclusive programming 



All XM radios can receive The Best of SIRIUS. We also have a variety of other new programming packages, you can opt to change to at any time.
Best Regards,

Joe ZarellaChief Service Officer 877-674-7496www.xmradio.com/sirius


----------



## DCSholtis

Welcome to the party.  I added the Best of Sirius at the beginning of the month. They required that I start a new subscription period so since I'm on a yearly plan that was $168 approximately right off the bat. (Although to be fair they DID credit me for the time I had left on my current sub).


----------



## cumberlandredskin

I got that e-mail too. A little late. I picked up those Sirius channels about a month ago. Sales may be a little slow,I'm guessing. So they sent out a mass e-mail.


----------

